# Nervous - but excited



## alclarke75 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I've just accepted a role in Singapore and I must admit that I'm nervous but excited. 

I still wait the paper work from my firm as to what they are going to offer but I will be bringing my school aged children and was hopping you guys had some initial pointers as to were to start.

Thx


----------



## alclarke75 (Jun 26, 2011)

Guys I've read that you have to pay a tax when you sign a rental contract 1$ for every $250 is this still the case


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,
first of all good luck......but then I may have a silly question...
how can you accept an offer if you don't know what to expect ? 
Not sure if I understand what you mean.......


----------



## alclarke75 (Jun 26, 2011)

I've accepted the role provisionally based on the money side. As it's an internal move it's more or less a done deal (I expect to tweak the contract before I sign). It just a waiting game


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

hope that works out fine...!!

Just be careful that the benefits, or no benefits for that matter, can be a real dealbraker !


----------



## leone and john (Oct 15, 2008)

alclarke75 said:


> Guys I've read that you have to pay a tax when you sign a rental contract 1$ for every $250 is this still the case


I truly have never heard of that ...... better to check with an agent and get the full 'story'. We pay our own rent/lease and I checked the contract, but honestly cannot see anything remotely connected!

feel free to email our agent (who is extremely helpful) and am sure she (Sylvia) will answer the question. 

syong616 AT gmail DOT com

For anything about living in Singapore, do check my blog:

our life in Singapore

you may care to 'follow' it and for added info, also some of the ones I 'follow' (listed on the side) all are blogs about living in Singapore ... they will be of help too.


----------

